# Mr X 2013



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Evening all

So it's 2013 & I aint started a general musings on my current state thread lol

Soo here it is

Training is as it was (mainly) ,but no Training partner any more  (gutted as my best mate/training partner has had to move away)

So it's X on his own in his basement Gym.

I have no doubt I can train this way as it is how I started,but am gutted to lose a TP as dedicated as myself.

But

Onwards * upwards as they say (who ever they are  )

Sooo I'm getting Married @ some point this year & with that in mind I'm thinking 2013 is my year for looking lean....

already on an IF style eating program (started late 2012)

Not going silly AAS wise (not that I do usually TBH) but 800mg test 400 a week will be my basics perhaps adding an oral if/when I feel the need

@ the mo I'm sitting @ 190lbs abs creeping out when tensed

so lets see how it goes in x land 

P.S

As last year this wont be a blow by blow lift by lift thing but more a weekly musing on how I feel things are going.

this week I'm 39 (today) & having a week of rest due to my lovely Staffy (Sky) having yanked my arm straining something in my elbow lol.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Should add that as I'm on m y own again 

I'm getting a new ad on for basement gym 

http://www.treadmillfactory.ca/product_images/1307658411-2_pec-fly-accessory.jpg


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Welll

I'm shocked...

One of the best looking guys on here (that will be me  )

& I'm having to bump my own thread.

Go damn WTF


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

@infernal0988

If tren is the case I blame you LMAO


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

xpower said:


> @infernal0988
> 
> If tren is the case I blame you LMAO


Me why oh why would you blame wee old me ? :innocent: hypnotic voice ( you need tren you need tren tren is your friend... ) :devil2:

As long as we are in hypnosis mode ssseeeennnndddd infernal0988 2000 £ cash to Norway wwwooooooooooo i commmand you....


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh & btw i will have 800mg of golden yellow magic flowing through my veins in about oh lets say 2 weeks


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Me why oh why would you blame wee old me ? :innocent: hypnotic voice ( you need tren you need tren tren is your friend... ) :devil2:
> 
> As long as we are in hypnosis mode ssseeeennnndddd infernal0988 2000 £ cash to Norway wwwooooooooooo i commmand you....


 OK

I will

Just send me all ya details (card number on back too lol ) & ya in bro


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

xpower said:


> OK
> 
> I will
> 
> Just send me all ya details (card number on back too lol ) & ya in bro


Ok as long as your on Tren within the next coming week you wont have to send me the money :devil2:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Well..sooo..ermm

after last weeks erm..

shall we say excited potst lol

i'm still alive 

i did take the week off ( thankfully)

& the injury is almost 100% now

sooo

next week I tell ya#(rodders we'll be millionaires lol ~)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

well

First week of training in the basement gym alone ( sheds a tear)

Things went well.

Pulled well

New pec attachment works the pecs hard 

So all in all a good start


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Got a few more training bits n bobs this week.

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/accessories/miscellaneous/front-squat-zercher-harness/prod_658.html

&

http://www.powerhooks.com/

Not used the power hooks yet, but the Zercher Harness is superb.

Takes all the stress out of the lower back so you can concentrate on quads/glutes/hams in the lift.

A gay thing in most PPLs eyes I guess,but it's doin the job I wanted.

So another good week


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Calm down you, only just seen this one !


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

good week in the basement gym.

Starting to get used to lone training again

Loving the Zercher harness,best bit of kit I've got in a while

Example of how it goes (not me lol)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Moved to a 4 day split now.

Chest/Shoulders

Calves/Back

Bis/Tris

Quads/Hams

Also got some M1T on the way from JW supps


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Soo switched things up a little for the next few weeks

Doing 10x10 on bench/ohp/skulls/preacher/row/squats

Fecking madness lol.

Quads fried after todays struggled to cross the road earlier lol

Should be an interesting run.

M1T started around a week now.Up around 8/9lbs so that's working then 

No nasty sides so far either


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Well I'm loving the German Volume Training so far.

Wasn't resting enough between sets today (stop watch out) soon burnt out too quickly lol.

Lesson learnt

It's an awesome way to train so far.

Will do 6-8 weeks @ 10x10 followed by 4 weeks @ 10x6 then repeat

ATB

X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's where your hiding!

Any pics of the home gym mate, I'm moving house soon that has a cellar so it's something I'm looking into :beer:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll tryy n get some pics up mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

xpower said:


> I'll tryy n get some pics up mate


Nice one 

How's the M1T going?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Nice one
> 
> How's the M1T going?


Loving it TBH.

No bad sides what so ever


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What's m1t???


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> What's m1t???


Methyl 1 testosterone

Very strong anabolic 

Still UK legal too (liver toxicity quite high) http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/M1T.html


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

xpower said:


> Methyl 1 testosterone
> 
> Very strong anabolic
> 
> Still UK legal too (liver toxicity quite high) http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/M1T.html


Nice. How is it on the hair line?

What's that GVT like?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Nice. How is it on the hair line?
> 
> What's that GVT like?


 Not got any more bald than i was 

GVT is great ash. Great training method so far


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You on a bulk with it or what you doing, cutting/recomp ???


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> You on a bulk with it or what you doing, cutting/recomp ???


Steady bulk @ the mo.

Was going to cut but wedding post pone for now (lack of real funds) so bit off mass it is


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Found it mate thanks,subbed for the ride x


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Found it mate thanks,subbed for the ride x


Welcome aboard big man


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Any pics of the home gym mate, I'm moving house soon that has a cellar so it's something I'm looking into :beer:


Few pics for ya mate.

it's simple & crude (like its owner  )


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

xpower said:


> Few pics for ya mate.
> 
> it's simple & crude (like its owner  )
> 
> ...


Brilliant mate, simple enough but looks good to go!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Changed over to the 10x6 today for a month.

Nice change again as it keeps things a little more interesting changing the rep range.

Gonna add in some Nandralone soon (maybe next month) * also the Zydex Pharma Pro-Mass (25mg Oxy/25mg Dbol)

Should be an interesting few months of anabolism


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

xpower said:


> Changed over to the 10x6 today for a month.
> 
> Nice change again as it keeps things a little more interesting changing the rep range.
> 
> ...


Junkie 

That is all :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Junkie
> 
> That is all :lol:


 Guilty as charged :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Good journal mate.

You still taking the orals with the test?

Almost thinking of trying the M1t...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> Good journal mate.
> 
> You still taking the orals with the test?
> 
> Almost thinking of trying the M1t...


 Test base as usual Tony

Then the M1 T as the Anabolic


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

xpower said:


> Test base as usual Tony
> 
> Then the M1 T as the Anabolic


Havent used anything for nearly a year now.....cold turkey lol

Was possibly considering a pro hormone just for convenience sake!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> Havent used anything for nearly a year now.....cold turkey lol
> 
> Was possibly considering a pro hormone just for convenience sake!


 I'm sure M1T works pretty well on its own as many use it that way.

4 weeks to mass up


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Soo M1T finished & weight still holding @ 200-202lbs

also started the deca this week (front loaded @ 1200mg with 600mg test)

so all is good 

legs currently fried after 10x6 squats


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

4 weeks to mass up?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> 4 weeks to mass up?


M1t is usually used for 4 weeks

gained 10-12 lbs in that time on it myself


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Is it dry gains?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Is it dry gains?


It's like the Hoover Dam of gains :lol:

X will tell you it's all diet related, but it's a renowned hormone to pile lbs on quickly!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Is it dry gains?


 Tis indeed renowned for it's super wet gains.

I got that at first,but after upping water & electrolytes the water fell off & the gains were much dryer


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

And then what you left with?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> And then what you left with?


Well the first week I gained 9lbs wet.

adjusted water/electrolytes & ended up 12lbs after 4 weeks.

Would of been more like 20lbs if water was still on as much as week 1


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds delightf


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I may need to look intothis


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> I may need to look intothis


 I really enjoyed the compound but some aint so keen (High BP etc)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Another good week 

weight has stayed as it was (bang on in fact lol)

Lifts still progressing as planned .

will train next week,then a 5 day rest & back on the bulk


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

had a v poor session on back yesterday

Felt very weak fir some reason

Good nob in on a break soon as I think too much work has finaly git to me

Onwards n upwards though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> had a v poor session on back yesterday
> 
> Felt very weak fir some reason
> 
> ...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Well it's time to rest 

Trained arms earlier today

Went well & improved on last session.

Taking 5 days or so off training still as I was @ a place of near exhaustion

Currently sat with a Stella


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Well

Just finished watching the Green Mile.

Had me in tears as usual 

R.I.P Michael Clarke Duncan


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Training resumed today 

dropped afew pounds whilst on rest week (glycogen mainly )

Trained legs today.

No strength lost so all is well

Also started the Zydex Pro-Mass


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Well
> 
> Just finished watching the Green Mile.
> 
> ...


I had no idea he was dead,gutted,only 54,5 years older than me ffs,this is why i take unusual measures to protect my heart,it needs care imo.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good week of training 

Pumped to feck from the pro mass already lol

Also thrown some GHRP-2 back into my daily regime (no MOD GRF as just GHRP-2 gives me CTS)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Good week of training
> 
> Pumped to feck from the pro mass already lol
> 
> Also thrown some GHRP-2 back into my daily regime (no MOD GRF as just GHRP-2 gives me CTS)


Lucky bugger how much ghrp-2 do you do per jab? if you dilute with 2 ml how many mls ?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Lucky bugger how much ghrp-2 do you do per jab? if you dilute with 2 ml how many mls ?


 I use 100mcg per jab 3x a day

so

2ml bac water into 5mg GHRP-2

4IU=100mcg

http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php is how I work it out lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> I use 100mcg per jab 3x a day
> 
> so
> 
> ...


I put 2ml (200 units)bacs onto 5mg so work it out as 5000 divided by units 200 = 50mcg per tick so 2 tick is 100mcg,i then use 4 ticks to get 200mcg due to weight!2 ticks must be 4 iu then...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

well had a great weeks training this week.

Feeling strong as in the gym,although the pumps are painfull lol

Hope fully getting a couple of new bits for the ym this week too 

A l;at pull down/low row (takes upto 200kg olly weights)

& a 24" dumbell handle for rows (7kg unloaded) should be able to load 60/70kg on it plus weight of bar


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

well lat pulldown is off the table,fecking computer is fubar lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

xpower said:


> well lat pulldown is off the table,fecking computer is fubar lol


 Wooo hooo.

Got a new (refurb) PC & a lat Pulldown in the end.

Just waiting on the extra long dumbbell handle now 

Will be using the pull down for Tricep push downs & seated low row


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> well had a great weeks training this week.
> 
> Feeling strong as in the gym,although the pumps are painfull lol
> 
> ...


Nice bit o kit!

Should be able to warm up ok with that! :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Nice bit o kit!
> 
> Should be able to warm up ok with that! :thumb:


 Will certainly come in very handy


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Soo

all is good,loving the new equipment (fried the tris on it so far)

will soon be having a wee cut 

stuck @ 210lbs & dont seem to be getting past it with good weight soo going to drop a few lbs & the run back @ the mass lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Soo
> 
> all is good,loving the new equipment (fried the tris on it so far)
> 
> ...


Good plan mate,what you gonna use?

How is the wife these days buddy?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Good plan mate,what you gonna use?
> 
> How is the wife these days buddy?


 I'm thinking clen & maybe DNP on no training day(125mg)

with some tren/test/mast for fun lol

Wifey isn't at her best @ the mo (just back from hospital again  ) but as ever she's as strong as they come mentaly  (cheers for asking big man)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> I'm thinking clen & maybe DNP on no training day(125mg)
> 
> with some tren/test/mast for fun lol
> 
> Wifey isn't at her best @ the mo (just back from hospital again  ) but as ever she's as strong as they come mentaly  (cheers for asking big man)


Much love to her and you ,'cause we all need it!

I am using Parabolan/prov/prop and it is superb as well,just another version realy!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cracking back training today 

Loving having a new gym toy lol

Cut wise.................

went to beach followed by Maccy D's lol

good job it hasn't started then LMAO


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Quick pic of beach today



& me n me old training partner (he's the tall one lol 6foot2)



Told ya I was short lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

hi mate,,whats the scales reading atm???


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

mal said:


> hi mate,,whats the scales reading atm???


 around 210lbs mate.

5 foot 7/8


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

got any plans for a show? im 15.3 atm alot lighter than last year but gained alot more size,try and get

into the 14's now and pile on the mus


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

mal said:


> got any plans for a show? im 15.3 atm alot lighter than last year but gained alot more size,try and get
> 
> into the 14's now and pile on the mus


 You are much better muscled than me @mal

but

plans are

Drop down again till I'm abulous lol

Then push the gains again @ some point

I imagine I'll be losing a good chunk of weigh (20lbs or so ) going on previous ventures

but that's no issue TBH


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachments/member-journals-pictures/40263d1274337915-fat-man-here-lol-not-feint-hearted-ukml.jpg

Was me @ one pint 

2-3 stones ago


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

xpower said:


> You are much better muscled than me @mal
> 
> but
> 
> ...


i lost a fair bit on my last go too but well worth the gains that followed,get some pics

up at the end of the cut mate..


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

mal said:


> i lost a fair bit on my last go too but well worth the gains that followed,get some pics
> 
> up at the end of the cut mate..


 Will do mate (sure as hell aint doing any know lol )


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I love the gains after a big ass cut .

First 4-6 weeks are mental :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

xpower said:


> I love the gains after a big ass cut .
> 
> First 4-6 weeks are mental :thumbup1:


its all about the prime!as we get older.. ive learnt alot in the last 12 months about my body and

how to make the cvnt grow lol,,,nice beach reminds me of pembrey..


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

mal said:


> its all about the prime!as we get older.. ive learnt alot in the last 12 months about my body and
> 
> how to make the cvnt grow lol,,,nice beach reminds me of pembrey..


 I noticed that last time with me.

Primed on low cals then hit the anabolics hard.

(well for me me)

Gained the best I have in a while

@5foot 8 I still think I look tiny though lol

but that's the game isn't it

or we would all give up


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

mal said:


> its all about the prime!as we get older.. ive learnt alot in the last 12 months about my body and
> 
> how to make the cvnt grow lol,,,nice beach reminds me of pembrey..


 I noticed that last time with me.

Primed on low cals then hit the anabolics hard.

(well for me me)

Gained the best I have in a while

@5foot 8 I still think I look tiny though lol

but that's the game isn't it

or we would all give up


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i did mine in pct last time sounds mad but fvck it worked,needed a few stims to get me through it though lol.

another 6 weeks il start it all over again..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I look forward to that....this cutting sucks tbh!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Well think I over did the calorie reduction today LMAO

too few cals + 14 hour shift & up @ 2am = fecking struggled to finish back day :laugh:

was shaking like a leaf from pull downs lol

still had dumbbell row ,racks & l;ow row to go lol

finished but not my best session :cursing:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Forgot to add

I should of realised I was too low as I dropped 7lbs in a week or so lol (carbs were not that low either)


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

xpower said:


> Forgot to add
> 
> I should of realised I was too low as I dropped 7lbs in a week or so lol (carbs were not that low either)


i dropped 6 lbs this week,weighing 14.13 this morn!!!,ordered more eph too lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Forgot to add
> 
> I should of realised I was too low as I dropped 7lbs in a week or so lol (carbs were not that low either)


Dehydration too imo


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I think my usual 3lb to 4lb is on cards


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

mal said:


> i dropped 6 lbs this week,weighing 14.13 this morn!!!,ordered more eph too lol.


 Ya more hardcore than me mate.I was totally wiped today (possibly the silly work hours too)

Currently running test(with a drop of deca ) GHRP-2 & T3

Hoping to pick up some ROHM Thermo Lipid soon.

Going to save tren/mast/eq for rebound,although I do have some Zydex Pro-Rip sitting in my stash lol(25mgvar/25mgwinny) hmmm


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I think my usual 3lb to 4lb is on cards


Prob a more sensible approach 

cals have been lifted a touch cuz that death like session wernt too nice lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Prob a more sensible approach
> 
> cals have been lifted a touch cuz that death like session wernt too nice lol


iF I tried to train on the last 3 days intake I would simply drop dead:lol:sex cardio seems ok though:confused1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> iF I tried to train on the last 3 days intake I would simply drop dead:lol:sex cardio seems ok though:confused1:


LMAO

That's proper cardio with a goal we all love lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> LMAO
> 
> That's proper cardio with a goal we all love lol


Sometimes on about the fourth round of the day I think I am gonna run out of fuel before I get the money strokes:loloor old git!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh

after the kebab shop I got some Stella LMAO

A cutters dream

@biglbs @mal

Now that's dedication :beer: :innocent:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Oh
> 
> after the kebab shop I got some Stella LMAO
> 
> ...


Outstanding work mate,it helps keep the water off,but I am jelly,so negged!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

well after some junk food and wines this weekend ive leveled out at 15.1 still good loss!

14.10 target now for the week.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

balanced cals better this week so training was better 

dropped 10lbs so far,but having my cheat as a wee drop of Stella again lol so lets see what I am next week lol

feeling much happier with the calorie/energy level now :beer: :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

another good week on the xpower diet train

dropped 13.5lbs so far 

training going well.

have switched to an FST7 type based routine for a change & to still keep some higher volume work.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

High vol gets gains,beat the body into submition,good fat loss mate.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

mal said:


> High vol gets gains,beat the body into submition,good fat loss mate.


 Seems to be working better than anything for a while (FST/GVT)

Gains & fat loss,it's a win win :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

xpower said:


> Seems to be working better than anything for a while (FST/GVT)
> 
> Gains & fat loss,it's a win win :thumb:


Aup mate, some impressive weight loss in here. I am trying to shift some aswell and its going good.

Hope your well mate.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, some impressive weight loss in here. I am trying to shift some aswell and its going good.
> 
> Hope your well mate.


 Cheers mate.

things going well so far 

Wanting me Abs back again lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

xpower said:


> Seems to be working better than anything for a while (FST/GVT)
> 
> Gains & fat loss,it's a win win :thumb:


Same for me mate,although my fat loss has stalled,god knows why lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

mal said:


> Same for me mate,although my fat loss has stalled,god knows why lol


 Must be a workable reason mal.

I'm sure a man of your knowledge will sus it out


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

xpower said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> things going well so far
> 
> Wanting me Abs back again lol


Abs back!! I want to see them for the 1st time ever, need to pop my ab cherry haha.

Glad its all going well for you mate. What is your target for weight loss?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Abs back!! I want to see them for the 1st time ever, need to pop my ab cherry haha.
> 
> Glad its all going well for you mate. What is your target for weight loss?


 prob be down @ around 180-185lbs but TBH I'll gon on how I look rather than scale weight.

P.s

We all have  just takes time to get them out (Abs that is lol)


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

xpower said:


> prob be down @ around 180-185lbs but TBH I'll gon on how I look rather than scale weight.
> 
> P.s
> 
> We all have  just takes time to get them out (Abs that is lol)


Thats the best way of doing it. 

Yeah I can feel them but can't see them  They will come I will make them!!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Thats the best way of doing it.
> 
> Yeah I can feel them but can't see them  They will come I will make them!!!


can't see them YET


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Just seen this my man

In for the long


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Breda said:


> Just seen this my man
> 
> In for the long


 Nice one mate 

Good to have you n ya back here :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

xpower said:


> Nice one mate
> 
> Good to have you n ya back here :thumbup1:


You look like you could use my help so I'm here for you now


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Breda said:


> You look like you could use my help so I'm here for you now


 I need help in many ways bro :whistling:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh yea lol

today is cheat day so Maccy D's n Stella it is again


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Cant help you empty you sack man thats where I draw the line :lol:

Throw some banana cake in there with some oreo ice cream and you're havin a good cheat


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Breda said:


> Cant help you empty you sack man thats where I draw the line :lol:
> 
> Throw some banana cake in there with some oreo ice cream and you're havin a good cheat


 Ben n Jerrys is my wekness


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What are abs?I am ripped to shreds under this fat ,but I cannot see them!

Now @Breda is here this journal is sure to be in trouble:whistling:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> What are abs?I am ripped to shreds under this fat ,but I cannot see them!
> 
> Now @Breda is here this journal is sure to be in trouble:whistling:


Good to have @Breda here in our wee exclusive club big man

P.S

My abs are just peeking out (not Peeking Duck lol )


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

biglbs said:


> What are abs?I am ripped to shreds under this fat ,but I cannot see them!
> 
> Now @Breda is here this journal is sure to be in trouble:whistling:


What you tryin to say big man... black and handsome = trouble??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Good to have @Breda here in our wee exclusive club big man
> 
> P.S
> 
> My abs are just peeking out (not Peeking Duck lol )


Exactly,gotta keep up the dark side contingent! :thumb:

I think I have a few ducks on mine!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> What you tryin to say big man... black and handsome = trouble??


Exactly,now we have trouble,i wives are not safe!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Exactly,gotta keep up the dark side contingent! :thumb:
> 
> I think I have a few ducks on mine!


Your wife is safe as houses mate I value my life very highly lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Exactly,now we have trouble,i wives are not safe!


LMAO

Mines a to be (wife)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Breda said:


> Your wife is safe as houses mate I value my life very highly lol


 & the fact you have values(not like a few on here lol)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> & the fact you have values(not like a few on here lol)


And a great sense of humour!!

Speaks volumes Imo


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

indeed it does mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> indeed it does mate


You didn't see his naked avi antics last year did youmg:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> You didn't see his naked avi antics last year did youmg:


LMAO

bet it took a big towel to cover that


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> LMAO
> 
> bet it took a big towel to cover that


It was unrolled like a hose mate,no towel/nothing!!!!pmsl


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> It was unrolled like a hose mate,no towel/nothing!!!!pmsl


 some things I'm safer not seeing

mandingo the porn star being one of them


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Hahaha didnt even get one pm from the forum ladies either... must have scared tbem all off lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Breda said:


> Hahaha didnt even get one pm from the forum ladies either... must have scared tbem all off lol


I'll back war with you

but that's it LMAO :laugh: :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> some things I'm safer not seeing
> 
> mandingo the porn star being one of them





Breda said:


> Hahaha didnt even get one pm from the forum ladies either... must have scared tbem all off lol


Fooker had teeth ! I swear!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

xpower said:


> I'll back war with you
> 
> but that's it LMAO :laugh: :whistling:


I only fight wars I can win bro and I won't be winnin that one so you can back war some other Cnut lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Breda said:


> I only fight wars I can win bro and I won't be winnin that one so you can back war some other Cnut lol


 

1 all then


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

For now :sneaky2:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

This week in the xpower house....

Was err greedy lol

Gained a couple of lbs 

On the plus side I'm stronger,although these hot days are a killer

so not too upset...honest :thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Good goin mate gotta agree the heat is draining but walkin out the gym pumped to fuk and vascular in a skimpy vest while the sun is blazin is great


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Breda said:


> Good goin mate gotta agree the heat is draining but walkin out the gym pumped to fuk and vascular in a skimpy vest while the sun is blazin is great


 Not so effective when ya train in ya own basement lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

xpower said:


> Not so effective when ya train in ya own basement lol


Haha yea not quite the same. Well you could always walk around your garden for a bit and hppe one of the neighbours see


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Breda said:


> Haha yea not quite the same. Well you could always walk around your garden for a bit and hppe one of the neighbours see


Indeed.

Nowt like impressing a few old age pensioners lol

Better ring the Ambulance first I think


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

xpower said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Nowt like impressing a few old age pensioners lol
> 
> Better ring the Ambulance first I think


Assulting the elderly isnt the way forward it will give big guys a bad name


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Breda said:



> Assulting the elderly isnt the way forward it will give big guys a bad name


Indeed

Next they will say we're all on steroids for goodness sake


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

xpower said:


> Indeed
> 
> Next they will say we're all on steroids for goodness sake


Their ignorance knows no bounds my friend


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Thankyou all.

To those who read,understood/forgave.

God bless you all

X


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

What you been drinkin/smokin or swallowing man?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Breda said:


> What you been drinkin/smokin or swallowing man?


 Drinking it is

Vodka

gave me a truth outburst lol

to the fore we shall look but learn from what we did.

xpower 15/07/2013


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Hahahaha I knew it well enjoy surfin that wave tonight fella gettin all philosophical and sh!t


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Breda said:


> Hahahaha I knew it well enjoy surfin that wave tonight fella gettin all philosophical and sh!t


 I'll try 

Have to as it takes me 2 days to recover lately lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

xpower said:


> I'll try
> 
> Have to as it takes me 2 days to recover lately lol


Thats to be expected you're not a young whippersnapper any more mate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Breda said:


> Thats to be expected you're not a young whippersnapper any more mate


LOL

rub it in you do  :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You loony pair of cvnts,i have been sat here in fits,thanks for that!

Oh and hi guys xx


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> You loony pair of cvnts,i have been sat here in fits,thanks for that!
> 
> Oh and hi guys xx


 

Glad to be of service big man


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

& as the weeks pass by the waist slowly shrinketh 

A good week all in TBH

lifts going up steadily

Weight going down steadily.

was a tad hungry today though lol so a little carb spill may have happened :laugh:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

evening 

Good week here @ xpower towers :rolleye:

fat coming off well still

Training going good

was close to pulling back a touch today mind (upper back)

but dropped the bar & seem to have got away with it :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

By eck shes lookin good


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Even cuter than dana Linn

is baby sky


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> evening
> 
> Good week here @ xpower towers :rolleye:
> 
> ...


This is when experience and age pay off,hope it is ok mate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> This is when experience and age pay off,hope it is ok mate


No aches or twinges as yet mate

so I think I got away with it 

Was right @ the top of that last rack pull rep,must of leaned or bent over a tad


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Just glad you are ok buddy,so easy to fook up on these a?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

been a bit ill this week for a couple of days.

but over that & trained legs today.

fecking crippled lol.

as the pollen count has dropped a little the hayfever has eased & was able to push much harder.

end result

Legs hammered.

collapsed under me own weight 3x today lol

Hot bath eased them a little so can walk again now.

tomoz should be painful :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The sign of a perfect workout mate!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> The sign of a perfect workout mate!


Was a cracker 

Still legs were burning all yesterday too


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

good week @ xpower towers lol

had some cracking training sessions this week.

quite surprising as I ran a little course of Klona DNP lol (125mg a day for 5 days or so (1 day @ 250mg))

DNP worked a treat after my overload of food last week lol

Dropped 10lbs,but calling it 6 as plenty water from last week

end result

down to 191.6lbs

great back day today 

loving cramps in lats when trying to wipe me ass :thumb: :beer:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

alright,still at it then lol out of that 6 pound is any of it muscle,do you hold onto

all your lbm,think I might get some to try,whats the deliv time like with them mate?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

mal said:


> alright,still at it then lol out of that 6 pound is any of it muscle,do you hold onto
> 
> all your lbm,think I might get some to try,whats the deliv time like with them mate?


As far as I can tell no muscle/strength loss

maybe cuz I'm running 200mg test every 8-10 days

deliv was 2 days (they did paypal the tough)

hows things for you mal?

all going to plan now?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

xpower said:


> As far as I can tell no muscle/strength loss
> 
> maybe cuz I'm running 200mg test every 8-10 days
> 
> ...


yes,im fat from hols but that will change now im back lol...going to cruise for a while now

and diet,and try a few of them caps..had some good gains in the last year on back,need to

focus on other areas now,but yes all cool.....you going away this year anywhere?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

mal said:


> yes,im fat from hols but that will change now im back lol...going to cruise for a while now
> 
> and diet,and try a few of them caps..had some good gains in the last year on back,need to
> 
> focus on other areas now,but yes all cool.....you going away this year anywhere?


Away lol

I'm an odd one with that lol

I go back to Sheffield for my hols lol (live in Liverpool )

Keeps me in good contact with Mum 

Saw a quick back shot ya had up a few days ago IIRC,got some good thickness going on by the look of it


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Another 12 months should do the trick,need to get my legs back now,if my knee hold out.

Might give insulin a crack at some point too..'


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

mal said:


> Another 12 months should do the trick,need to get my legs back now,if my knee hold out.
> 
> Might give insulin a crack at some point too..'


you'll be back 

I just need some legs lol

not for the want of trying,but my sweep is still **** (saving for a leg press)


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

xpower said:


> you'll be back
> 
> I just need some legs lol
> 
> not for the want of trying,but my sweep is still **** (saving for a leg press)


Some squats and extentions is all you need mate,just vary your stance and foot positions.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I will stick with weekend 'fast' and fasted cardio,same kind of effect realy,but cannot sleep pmsl

Sounds like you did good on it though:thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

mal said:


> Some squats and extentions is all you need mate,just vary your stance and foot positions.


 I squat like a **** lol

Well to be accurate I use a zercher squat harness

TBH it is actually working as my legs are improving

i follow 6x6 squats with 7x15 extensions & my quads are blown lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I will stick with weekend 'fast' and fasted cardio,same kind of effect realy,but cannot sleep pmsl
> 
> Sounds like you did good on it though:thumb:


 Goodd like a crazy fecker lol

Forgot how mad ya feel on DNP lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Goodd like a crazy fecker lol
> 
> Forgot how mad ya feel on DNP lol


Does it make you mmmmm.m.m.mmad sir?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Does it make you mmmmm.m.m.mmad sir?


LMAO 

Just drains me of everything lol

sat in a sweaty mare of a week lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> LMAO
> 
> Just drains me of everything lol
> 
> sat in a sweaty mare of a week lol


Yup I have a sweaty weekend coming from sat pm to tues early hours normaly,i love it!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Yup I have a sweaty weekend coming from sat pm to tues early hours normaly,i love it!


 I belive that's a different type of sweaty mess :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> I belive that's a different type of sweaty mess :thumb:


Certainly is,a nice one!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

& in other news

Sad to say It appears my Mum is now chair bound from her Parkinsons

This came as a big shock today as Me n Mrs X only lately took her out for a carvery lunch

ohh how things move fast as we age.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

OK

Given the current circumstance I may be going back to live in Sheffield for good.

Today has been a very big day for me in reality cheques.

My Mum needs me now.Everyone else has gone . 

I might well be moving soon to look after the most precious women ever (she adopted me.I owe her my life)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hay buddy sad to hear she is that ill,but so good to hear how supportive you are my friend x


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Hay buddy sad to hear she is that ill,but so good to hear how supportive you are my friend x


 Cheers mate.

I'll be up next week to fully asses the situation fully.

hoping things aint as bad as I think


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> I'll be up next week to fully asses the situation fully.
> 
> hoping things aint as bad as I think


Crossed for you mate,my Dad had that too,it is a sad one I know x


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Crossed for you mate,my Dad had that too,it is a sad one I know x


Cheers big man means alot mate x


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fingers crossed here for you buddy. I know how hard it can be lookin after a parent and seein them slip away but you are a strong man physically and mentally my prayers and thoughts are with you Andy


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Breda said:


> Fingers crossed here for you buddy. I know how hard it can be lookin after a parent and seein them slip away but you are a strong man physically and mentally my prayers and thoughts are with you Andy


 many thanks Breda

Your kind words are appreciated mate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Well had a good weeks training

& more importantly Mum is doing better than I though (Thank God~)

so a good week


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Back from Mums now.

she's much better than I originally thought

Struggling,but still getting on with it (thank God for that)

aint trained in for 5 days or so.

eaten like a King 

I bet the scales know it too lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Got a wee bit of extra kit on it's way for the purpose of cardio after weights.

3ft Filled Punch Bag Weight 25-30 kg

Brand New

Wall Bracket 18" From Wall

Pair Of Cut Finger Gloves

Hand Gripper

Skipping Rope

Car Hanging Mini Glove

Hand Wraps One Pair

Colour : Black and White

£25 delivered.worth a punt I thought lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds good,what do you do?Fill the bag with old jeans etc or sand or a combo for hard and soft?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Sounds good,what do you do?Fill the bag with old jeans etc or sand or a combo for hard and soft?


Bag came pre filled mate.

Managed 15mins after legs today before I was too fecked :tongue:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Bag came pre filled mate.
> 
> Managed 15mins after legs today before I was too fecked :tongue:


Cloth or sand?My thinking is wrists!?!?!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Cloth or sand?My thinking is wrists!?!?!


Cloth mate.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3ft-Boxing-MMA-KICK-UFC-Filled-Heavy-Punch-Bag-Pro-Set-Hands-Gloves-Wall-Bracket-/130984059122?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Boxing_RL&hash=item1e7f4220f2 got mine on auction,but only £29.99 delivered buy it now


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Cloth mate.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3ft-Boxing-MMA-KICK-UFC-Filled-Heavy-Punch-Bag-Pro-Set-Hands-Gloves-Wall-Bracket-/130984059122?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Boxing_RL&hash=item1e7f4220f2 got mine on auction,but only £29.99 delivered buy it now


Cool I got mine wet once,it weighed about 5 tonnes!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What is the coo Mr Magoo?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> What is the coo Mr Magoo?


 Eye up mate

Had a mad weekend with some mates from Sheffield who came down 

Head just recovering lol]

Still trained hard though big man :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Eye up mate
> 
> Had a mad weekend with some mates from Sheffield who came down
> 
> ...


Ahhh good,was a bit worried Tbh,is everything ok at tut mill?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Ahhh good,was a bit worried Tbh,is everything ok at tut mill?


 All good mate TBH.

No panicks @ the mo

So Xpower towers is a relaxing happy place :beer: :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> All good mate TBH.
> 
> No panicks @ the mo
> 
> So Xpower towers is a relaxing happy place :beer: :thumbup1:


Lovin the Avi and just spotted 'Eye up'very good pmsl

Nice to hear it is all good there mate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

well this week was going very well

until last night

seems I've been hit by some sort of virus/cold/infection

weak/tired/BP high etc.

off work & trying to relax


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> well this week was going very well
> 
> until last night
> 
> ...


Oh balls!

That is a bummer,it is everywhere mate,i have shaken it I think,though not 100%,everyone else is sneezing and wheezing!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Oh balls!
> 
> That is a bummer,it is everywhere mate,i have shaken it I think,though not 100%,everyone else is sneezing and wheezing!


Proper pain it is mate.

tried training today,but wasn't @ my best

Still it will pass


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Was feeling much better today

sooo.........

Trained

Legs..........

Smashed last session so must be on the mend

or is it the ten n ePH lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

xpower said:


> Was feeling much better today
> 
> sooo.........
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate,had a good long leg sesh myself today.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

mal said:


> Good stuff mate,had a good long leg sesh myself today.


 Nowt like legs ta bring ya into line


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

xpower said:


> Nowt like legs ta bring ya into line


I love training legs,wish I could hammer them harder,knee won't allow though.

They seem to be growing lately though,few more inches and il be happy lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

mal said:


> I love training legs,wish I could hammer them harder,knee won't allow though.
> 
> They seem to be growing lately though,few more inches and il be happy lol


 Glad ya getting that growth we all se4ek mate.

i'm sureb mine have actually grow a wee bit to of late


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Been a bit quiet of late.

reason

mums been in Hospital after another fall.

that's all sorted now as I managed to get her in a beautiful rest home that her Church go to.

So I'm optimistic about her having a good quality of life now

Obliviously this has had quiet an affect on me,but feeling positive again now.

training will re commence after this short interlude on Monday  (only a week off)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Been a bit quiet of late.
> 
> reason
> 
> ...


AND asomeness shall come mmence I hate phond!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> AND asomeness shall come mmence I hate phond!


You writing in foreign tongues lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi buddy...you ok?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

no bad bud.

just getting myself together


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

as requested


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------

